# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Poor Growth



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Strange, I have very poor growth in my 29 gal. Tell me what you think...

http://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/myhomepage/tank+1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Strange, I have very poor growth in my 29 gal. Tell me what you think...

http://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/myhomepage/tank+1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hmmm Try This Onehttp://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/myhomepage/tank+1.jpg


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome to the board!

Now that's a heavily planted tank!









I think you need to trim your plants so more light can get in the tank!
A water top up wouldn't hurt either!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The first thing it appears you need to do is trim and remove about half of those palnts and then mail them to me. HEHEHEHE. Just kidding about sending them to me. I would highly recoment though that you trim and thin them. The plants are going to startchocking them selves out and the bottoms and lower ones will start dying if they are not already. Also what, how are you dosing ferts, how much light do you have, and why is your water level so low? How long has that tank and plants been set up?

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Surprise!
I was slightly shocked when I returned home from Amsterdam.I had heavily trimmed the plants prior to my 16 day vacation.
This was a 29gal with 2x55w compact flo, a Whisper power filter w/sponge, DIY Co2 and i'm not sure if I had kitty litter/sand or if I had upgraded to Florite when this was taken.
I instructed a tank sitter (in writing) to add 2ml of pmdd and 1ml of Florish every other day.
The tank sitter misunderstood and dosed the tank every day.
While on vacation,I thought there would be algae problems, evaporation+powerfilter surface agitation=Co2 Loss.
I was expecting green water and dead plants...

N8 Goetz


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Whoa! That's what I call Heavy Planted.. can the fish find room to swim in?


----------

